# heat press rhinestone how are you doing it?



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

I am looking in to heat press rhinestone and wanted to ask anyone that is doing it how are you doing it what equipment are you using and how are you making your designs?

Thanks


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

There are many ways to do the rhinestone designs. As you read through this section you will find many ways people are doing them. We personally use Corel, Microsoft Expressions, and Rwear to create our designs, then we cut them from oil board with a laser, then we use the pour and brush method to set the templates. WE then tape them and set them on the product and heat press with our George Knight press. 

I know there are alot of other ways to do it out there. There are many programs that people are using such as the DAS software and cutters, then there is the Eagle, Falcon, and Maxx cutters with the ACS software, and then if you really want to get into the higher dollar areas, there are the Cam systems that set the stones for you. 

I am sure that more people will chime in soon with the systems that they are using. Just keep reading and you will find lots of great info on the many different systems and ways that one can do rhinestones!!!


----------



## Alicia Meneses (Jul 3, 2008)

I save the image in JPEG format, email it to a company that plots it in rhinestones for free, after I approve the artwork they make the transfers. I simply heat press the shirts and don't have to deal with anything else. When I started, I looked into buying software, etc, but since I have a small operation this way is more cost effective and faster.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I use Corel Draw X4, a Graphtec CE5000-60 vinyl cutter and a 16 X 20 amercan made heat press


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I use the DAS Stone Stencil software, a Puma III cutter and then the brush method for the tape/template. On larger orders, generally more than 100 items, I have a company that I subcontract out to.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

I am looking at the DAS system it looks good any problems with it?

Can you use the cut template for years or only a few times before needing to cut another.

I have a older cutter and i do not think it will cut the thick stencil stuff.

If i made a bunch of designs is anyone offering to cut the Template stencils? this way i would not need to buy a new cutter right now.

How much is the DAS Stone Stencil software and everything i would need? I see no price on the website.
Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Eddie...here is a link to another thread that I posted with some info on prices that I have heard in past...may or may not be really current. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t94863.html

One reason that DAS may not list the price is that there are so many variable on what you may or may not want as their system can be customized to what you want in software/image disks etc


----------



## Biz-lady (Jan 25, 2009)

Eddie,
I use the DAS system. I really researched all of the ones at the Long Beach show. I have only been using it a short while. But it you want to email me I can give you my personal opinion.
[email protected]


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

The templates will last a long time, depending on what you use as a backer. The initial "backer boards" that DAS had when I first got my system in 2007 were flimsy and too flexible. I really didn't use them at all. I started buying the poster size sheets (30x26) of the "foam board" because it was much sturdier. A little more expensive, but I have templates I attached to the foam board back in 2007 and they are still going strong. One I actually have used to produce about 300 pieces. It's a little discolored from sliding all those stones, but it still works fine. The new backer boards that DAS has are a way better quality. It is a much thicker "chip board", and they have larger sizes. However, if you search the internet, maybe it was www.uline.com, and I think you can get large size sheets of chip board. Just make sure it's thick, or heavy duty chip board, and not the thin stuff that they use in cereal boxes.


----------



## RUSSGAIL (Jun 10, 2008)

Alicia Meneses said:


> I save the image in JPEG format, email it to a company that plots it in rhinestones for free, after I approve the artwork they make the transfers. I simply heat press the shirts and don't have to deal with anything else. When I started, I looked into buying software, etc, but since I have a small operation this way is more cost effective and faster.


 Alicia, what compeny do you use?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm not sure who Alicia uses, but I use CSTown when I have a very large order. I send all my stuff to Zeki ([email protected]), for production. Caleb, who is in their CA office is also good to work with (408-705-4409). I had some things that I did by hand when I first started, and I wanted to make them stock designs, but I didn't want to use my DAS due to the intricate colors. I sent one to Zeki and asked if they could produce it and they did a wonderful job. See attached. They are fast and the prices are reasonable.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great info guys,, 
thanks
sandy jo
MMM


----------



## saumski (Jun 22, 2006)

who do you upload to? what compnay?


----------

